# Sicherheits-Update für Ciscos WebEx WRF Player



## Newsfeed (17 Dezember 2009)

Das Update beseitigt mehrere Buffer Overflows, die sich mit manipulierten Videodateien provozieren lassen. EInige der Fehler sollen geeignet sein, ein System zu kompromittieren.

Weiterlesen...


----------

